# How Do You Break a Horse From Rearing Up?



## Lil' Ramona (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey ya'll! I am a relatively inexperienced rider. I've had 2 years of English lessons and leased a horse for the last year so I'm used to pampered, lazy lesson horses. My husband and I want to do some trail riding together so we started looking for horses of our own. I found a quarter horse that "needed me". Newbie mistake. He is 11 years old and has a history of abuse. He was being trained as a barrel horse and they used harsh discipline. He has a scar on one cheek where it looks like they used a barbed bit. He is terribly headshy. He is a beautiful horse tho and seeing the look of fear in his eyes broke my heart. I do have somewhat of a natural way with animals. I bought him from a young gal that purchased him at an auction. She had him for over a year and made good progress with him but she no longer had time for him since she started college.

I've had Chief for about 3 weeks. I did not ride him prior to buying him because I wanted to build trust first. I did see him riden tho and was impressed. I have been lunging him daily and leading him around. I've been using a lot of possitive reinforcement and rewards (treats) when he does well. I've made progress. I can now touch his face some.

Today I saddled him up and we went for our first ride. I used a copper snaffle bit on him and even tho his bridle fit well he didn't seem comfortable with the bit. He was just kind of figgity with it. I walked him down my neighbors dirt drive, past her horses and he did great so I decided to take him on our trail thru the woods to the creek and he was wonderful. When we came out of the woods however he started acting rather stubborn. I wanted to go right towards home and he wanted to go left to the neighbors. I stood my ground with him and gave him a lot of left leg and pulled the right rein. He reared on me! I reached down and grabbed the reins as close as I could to the bit and managed to stay on.

I'm not sure what the problem was but I am afraid of it happening again. I spoke to the seller and she was surprised. She said she's never known him to do that and I believe her. I saw her ride him hard and I also saw her put her 4 year old on him. She's an experienced rider and never would have put her child on him if he were not gentle. I've never seen the slightest bit of aggression from him until today and he has always been ready to please.

My question is this:  given his abusive history how do I discourage this behavior without making him fearful of me? He needs to know who's boss and that foolishness will not be tollerated. I think I did good by staying on him; I didn't let him win. I'm hoping this was just a one time thing.

Thanks for reading!
Laura


----------



## mully (Nov 30, 2009)

He may not like the bit...see if you can get the bit from the seller that she was using.... horses do not like change and can put up a fuss. See if that does not make a difference.


----------



## LauraM (Nov 30, 2009)

The very first thing you should check is physical problems.  While it's natural in this situation to automatically think that it is behavioral, very often rearing (especially with the prior behavior of "fidgeting with the bit") is the result of a mouth or tooth problem.  Have you had his teeth checked?  When was the last time he had his teeth floated?  He could have an abcessed tooth or a gum infection.  

You said you used a copper snaffle, which is the mouthpiece, but what about the outer part of the bit (that the reins and headstall attach to)?  Check to make sure it is not too small for his mouth.  You should be able to lay a finger between the corner of his lips and the ring of the bit.  If it's too small, it will smash the opposite side (of the rein you are using) against his teeth.  Also, if you use a loose ring, those can often catch and pinch the lips when engaged by a rein (I don't care for them for this reason).  

A bit I often use on sensitive or abused horses is a french-link eggbut.  This is a very mild bit that is comfortable for any horse's mouth, even those with a fat tongue or a low palette.


----------



## Lil' Ramona (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you both for the great info! I was inclined to think it was a bit problem since he was so figgity with it and he has no history of rearing up. I'll try the french-link eggbut bit until I receive his bit from the seller. I think he has potential to be a good horse and he was really starting to bond with me. I just hope that has not been damaged.

Thanks again!
Laura


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 30, 2009)

new place, new owner, new everything.....he might have been just testing you and not sure of himself yet with his surroundings and you as a rider.    be firm...never give in or he wins.   you gotta be boss and let him know you will keep him in good situations and not bad ones.  you are the leader.

if he has no history of rearing, you should be fine..

honestly, for me, I would NEVER buy a horse I did not ride.  There is no way I would do that---I know how easy one can fall into that trap...I almost always want to buy every single horse I ever see...LOL

My first horse Willy (QH)---they said he was dead broke and perfect.  Icy, icy day.  Lady said she wouldn't ride him on ice, I said I sure was if I was going to buy him.....when saddling him up I noticed he tried to bite my elbow when I chinced the girth...lol..broke him of that real fast, but honestly, saddling and riding and working that horse just like you would every day after you buy him sure makes you know if he is the right horse for you.   Willy rode perfect on ice.....didn't ride long but I had to have a feel for what I was buying.  Perfect horse for 20 years after that icy ride day..lol


----------



## freemotion (Nov 30, 2009)

Number ONE, he must go FORWARD when you tell him to, no matter what.  Forward is the cure for rearing when it is happening, unless they went too high and go over.  I'd rather deal with a running or bucking horse any day of the week over a rearing horse.  I know of too many people who were injured or permanently off horses from having a horse go over backwards on them.  (Their horse often ends up at the auction, btw......)

So work on sending him forward on the lunge and from the saddle, so that the instant you say "go" with legs, voice, etc, he goes!  He's gotta get that front end back on the ground in order to go forward.  Do NOT pull on the reins no matter what, give him his head so you don't pull him over backwards.

Of all the naughty things a horse can do, rearing is probably the most dangerous.  Don't mean to sound....er.....mean?.....but I've been around horses long enough to have a very healthy respect for the damage they can do.  Be careful!!!


----------



## mully (Nov 30, 2009)

Lil' Ramona said:
			
		

> Thank you both for the great info! I was inclined to think it was a bit problem since he was so figgity with it and he has no history of rearing up. I'll try the french-link eggbut bit until I receive his bit from the seller. I think he has potential to be a good horse and he was really starting to bond with me. I just hope that has not been damaged.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Laura


I do not think you "damaged him" Get him a bit he likes and start over...this is a learning process for both of you.  Positive reinforcement will go far.  Remember you are the boss and he is your student, do it with love, kindness and firmness with repetition and it will all fall into place.  Good Luck !!


----------



## ()relics (Nov 30, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Number ONE, he must go FORWARD when you tell him to, no matter what.  Forward is the cure for rearing when it is happening, unless they went too high and go over.  I'd rather deal with a running or bucking horse any day of the week over a rearing horse.  I know of too many people who were injured or permanently off horses from having a horse go over backwards on them.  (Their horse often ends up at the auction, btw......)
> 
> So work on sending him forward on the lunge and from the saddle, so that the instant you say "go" with legs, voice, etc, he goes!  He's gotta get that front end back on the ground in order to go forward.  Do NOT pull on the reins no matter what, give him his head so you don't pull him over backwards.
> 
> Of all the naughty things a horse can do, rearing is probably the most dangerous.  Don't mean to sound....er.....mean?.....but I've been around horses long enough to have a very healthy respect for the damage they can do.  Be careful!!!


Yep...if he starts to rear push him forward hard...you will feel when he is thinking about rearing and that is the time to push, with your heels,spurs,crop,whatever lets him know "It is time to go"...You will feel him gather himself as he decides whether or not he wants to rear...Make sure you are balanced and get a firm grip on him then PUSH him...Don't let him stop until you want him to stop....bucking and running are a fact of life...Rearing is not to be tolerated....JMO...It would be easier if you were more experienced.....Don't hurt yourself, if you can't handle the horse hire someone to "fix" him before he does hurt you...


----------



## ducks4you (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anybody here ever tried the trick where you burst a balloon full of warm water on the poll as the chronic horse rears?  I know...it sounds like a juggling trick, but I hear that the horse believes he hit something and has started to bleed, so it scares him into stopping the behavior.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 1, 2009)

I heard that
would I do it, NOPE


----------



## LauraM (Dec 1, 2009)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> Has anybody here ever tried the trick where you burst a balloon full of warm water on the poll as the chronic horse rears?  I know...it sounds like a juggling trick, but I hear that the horse believes he hit something and has started to bleed, so it scares him into stopping the behavior.


I have heard of that, too, but I do not know of anyone that has actually tried it.  I've rehabilitated several chronic rearers and have not ever used that.......it just seems to me that without any pain to tell them that they HAD hit their head......that it would be a pretty big mental leap to think "oh, that warm trickle must mean I'm bleeding..."  I just really don't think horses think like that.   

I have, however, used an unorthodox technique on one chronic rearer that was going to go for meat if it could not be cured.  When he reared with me, his ears were right there in my face......so I bit one.    Hard.  He dropped right down, lol.  This horse reared because he LEARNED that it worked for getting him what he wanted, and he was NOT frightened or confused, just thought it was a nifty trick to get out of work......so after that, every time he tried to pull a rear, I'd reach up and grab an ear and twist it hard.  Within two days, he'd start to rear, then duck his head and give it up before I could even start to reach.  Within a week, he'd stopped rearing.  I rode him for another 30 days, had his owner come out and ride him and showed her how to just pretend to reach for an ear when he started to go up, and once she and he came to an understanding, he went back home.  She never had any more trouble with him rearing.  

And no, he did not become ear-shy, either.....he only associated having his ear grabbed with rearing.  I spent a lot of time rubbing his ears and playing with them both from the ground and from the saddle when he was being good.  Since his rearing was very calculated and controlled, he had no problem understanding that cause-and-effect, lol.  

Not saying this is something anyone should try, of course, or that it would even work with any other horse, but I am saying that occasionally, one has to use an unorthodox technique as a last resort........but also one has to take into account a horse's way of thinking and that is pretty much direct cause-and-effect.  So while I would not dismiss some things out of hand just because it is odd, I would dismiss the warm water balloon because I do not think a horse will "get it" and make that sort of a mental leap.


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 1, 2009)

LauraM said:
			
		

> I have, however, used an unorthodox technique on one chronic rearer that was going to go for meat if it could not be cured.  When he reared with me, his ears were right there in my face......*so I bit one.    Hard. * He dropped right down, lol.  This horse reared because he LEARNED that it worked for getting him what he wanted, and he was NOT frightened or confused, just thought it was a nifty trick to get out of work......so after that, every time he tried to pull a rear, I'd reach up and grab an ear and twist it hard.  Within two days, he'd start to rear, then duck his head and give it up before I could even start to reach.  Within a week, he'd stopped rearing.  I rode him for another 30 days, had his owner come out and ride him and showed her how to just pretend to reach for an ear when he started to go up, and once she and he came to an understanding, he went back home.  She never had any more trouble with him rearing.
> 
> And no, he did not become ear-shy, either.....he only associated having his ear grabbed with rearing.  I spent a lot of time rubbing his ears and playing with them both from the ground and from the saddle when he was being good.  Since his rearing was very calculated and controlled, he had no problem understanding that cause-and-effect, lol.
> 
> Not saying this is something anyone should try, of course, or that it would even work with any other horse, but I am saying that occasionally, one has to use an unorthodox technique as a last resort........but also one has to take into account a horse's way of thinking and that is pretty much direct cause-and-effect.  So while I would not dismiss some things out of hand just because it is odd, I would dismiss the warm water balloon because I do not think a horse will "get it" and make that sort of a mental leap.


Why Laura I almost wet my britches when I read that!   I love it!  Hey you gotta do what you gotta do, eh?!  That tip is stored in my memory along with the balloon trick...although I'm not sure how I would hold onto one while the horse is being naughty.   Good thing my naughty horse days are over!


----------



## Benellisig (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the ear biting trick. I have an Appy that always tossed his head up and down when he couldn't be in front of everyone. I started popping him on the head between the ears everytime he started.  He totally quit doing it after about four trail rides.  Same thought process as the balloon.


----------



## Countrymom (Dec 7, 2009)

Forward motion is a must in a rearing situation.  DO NOT pull on the rein whatsoever.  A pair of spurs may encourage forward motion if you get into a situation like this.  

Now, knowing several barrel horses, I have noticed a lack of two things in training.  One, a lot of grabbing tight on the mouth to control their anxiety of going forward into the arena at break neck speed to run the pattern.  Most of the barrel horses I know do not like to enter a situation and often will show a baulking type behavior like rearing.  Also, they tend to not want to stop and be kind of hard in the mouth.  I always recommend that first time horse buyers do not buy barrel horses because of what I have seen in their training.  They really are not as dead broke....they are trained to run and do so fast.  

So two things I will suggest with the bit.  First, make sure you have the bit all the way into the mouth.  I would say a D ring snaffle would be a good start of training this.  Since you are trained English more than Western, you will tend to have contact with the bit and horses mouth...that doesn't mean you hang, but in all my English training I have had contact - was taught that relentlessly.  Contact for this horse may signal time to run the pattern and trigger bad habbits.  So loosen that rein and sit back on your pockets.... I know ruin that great English seat.  It may save you if you are too far forward and he shoots sideways though.  If he does rear, then lean forward and kick as hard as you can.  Like a "hand gallup" as they call it without the rein contact.  Or maybe a two point maybe more of a visual for you.  So, make sure the bit is all the way in the mouth and you do not have any pressure on it.  

Then I would suggest some exercises to teach your horse to break at the pole.  First, work on head down in the halter.  Get him use to you asking verbally "head down" and then pressure on the nerves behind the ears.  Once he gets this he will have an idea of a joint at the pole.  (You would be amazed at how many horses have never been taught to break at the pole!)  Then start with flexing exercises.  Side to side first.  Then work on verticle flex of the nose....undersaddle....using the verbal head down words.  IF you feel you need to do this on the lunge, a pair of side reins works wonders for them to work it out themselves.  I also use a german martingale on all my horses in training for the same effect.  They fight themselves and figure out where the pressure release is.  Go for that on the lunge before you progress to the german martingale under saddle....for your safety.   A horse can still rear in both training aides.  

From your story, it sounds like your horse was being a herd sour horse and wanting to visit with other horses he just saw.  He may not have shown much interest, but leaving the situation may have put him in a bit of panic mode....and then you grabbed the bit really setting in the trigger of bad behavior.  

Now, never ride this horse alone down the road until you have built a lot of trust and many rides to gain your comfort zone on him.  My rules here and at the other ranch I work are that no one rides alone....even if there is only one horse saddled/one rider working and only arena work being done.  Always have someone close in case something horrible happens.  

Good luck and breath when you get into a pickle.  If you feel that you are out of your comfort zone, then seek the advice of a trainer near you.  Nothing like a hands on approach ...... or a visual approach so someone can tell you exactly what your body is doing.


----------



## ducks4you (Dec 8, 2009)

LauraM said:
			
		

> I have, however, used an unorthodox technique on one chronic rearer that was going to go for meat if it could not be cured.  When he reared with me, his ears were right there in my face......so I bit one.    Hard.  He dropped right down, lol.
> And no, he did not become ear-shy, either.....he only associated having his ear grabbed with rearing.  I spent a lot of time rubbing his ears and playing with them both from the ground and from the saddle when he was being good.  Since his rearing was very calculated and controlled, he had no problem understanding that cause-and-effect, lol.
> 
> Not saying this is something anyone should try, of course, or that it would even work with any other horse,


     
I confess that I've bitten my horses a few times, too.  I stopped it when I considered that I might loose some teeth.  I think I reconsidered after one of those times that one of my horses smacked me in the head with his face by accident.   Too FUNNY!!!!
(Sure enjoy your posts!!)


----------



## horsen4me (Dec 13, 2009)

I noticed you didn't mention anything about having his teeth checked.  People....Very Important!  Have your horses mouth checked at least once a year by someone that is an Equine Dentist, not your farrier, some vets don't even know enough about dentistry to properly evaluate problems in the mouth.  I can not tell you how many sad cases I have seen of horse that have been thrown away because they reared, bucked and even flipped over backwards.   Well...no wonder.  What would you do if your teeth were so sharp that they were cutting into your cheek and tounge?  Add a metal bit to bump against this area and pow!  
This is the first thing I'd have checked out if my horse were having rearing issues, flipping the head or even if  they don't like their mouths being touched.  These can all be signs of a painful mouth.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 13, 2009)

horsen4me said:
			
		

> I noticed you didn't mention anything about having his teeth checked.


Post #3.


----------



## w c (Aug 23, 2010)

There are a lot of old wive's tales out there about rearing - break an egg on their head.  Break a water balloon on their head.  Throw them on the ground.  Put on a martingale...draw reins...etc etc etc.

If you can think of rearing as simply not going forward, and use your legs (and whip if he does not respond immediately to your leg), that is really where the problem is.  

When a horse won't go someplace you want him to go, you need an amount of control you don't have yet.  This might not be the right horse for you at this point.  

Don't ever, ever, ever buy a horse again without riding him.  The idea of 'building trust first' is a total and complete mistake, it is also a very, very dangerous mistake.  Ride him in the ring, on the trails, around the farm, up and down the road, where ever you plan to ride him yourself.  Do ALL the different kinds of riding you plan on doing when you get him home.  If you have even the tiniest bit of trouble, figure it will be 10 x worse at home and do not buy the horse.  When you're stronger and more experienced, you can buy problem horses or horses that cause difficulty when you try them out.  

NEVER buy a horse that has been abused and you feel sorry for when you don't have enough experience to deal with it.  Abused horses, esspecially those that have been ruined in the mouth, are not easy.

Most likely, the problem was you pulling on the one rein.  Use your legs, and leave his mouth alone.

The key is, though, that a horse needs to go forward right away when you use your leg.  

It's ok for the show ring for a horse to be sluggishly following a known routine, and 'sorta' say, picking up a canter a while after you tell him to.  Basically, the standard for how obedient a horse is in the show ring for most group show sort of classes, is very, very low standard.

But when out on the trail the horse really needs to obey.  Right away.  He needs to listen and obey immediately.  In any situation.  If he isn't, stay in the ring with an instructor til he is.

I would suggest you stay off the trails and stay in the ring, with an instructor, until you know your horse better, are a stronger rider and can control your horse better.

If a horse rears, do not stay on by grabbing ahold of the reins as you described.  You will throw the horse over backwards on you.  Get forward, hold some mane if you need to, and go to town with leg and whip.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 23, 2010)

Very well put.  
I like to give my horse the ability to move away, even run away from something scary.  I train my horses with another member of their own herd who is broken into the discipline I am training the new one to do.  For instance, next month "Buster" gets to go to his first CW event.  This event is open to miles of trail-riding, and we have planned to put in a few hours under saddle before the first small battle on Saturday. I know when the shooting begins that he'll want to run a few strides away, and the field where we will play has 4 "escapes."  But, then he'll want to be back with his herd, both of which are now broken to gunfire.  They are not afraid, and he'll accept this, just as he has accepted all the things we've been doing while training this summer, and accepts the dogs darting from bushes and trees suddenly.  ANYTHING but rearing, and he has not ever bucked, with about 100 days of training with me, coupled with a year of training and handling at the rescue I adopted him from.
Physically, a dog is better built to move on just the back legs, because dogs are flexible.  A horse's spine is inflexible, and he cannot balance when on just the back two legs.  This is why when horses perform a Levade, their back legs have become very muscled, they crouch to support the weight of themselves and the rider, and it's under control.

When a horse rears it's very likely to lose balance and fall over...on you.  That is why we fear it.


----------



## w c (Aug 25, 2010)

"It depends"

A horse that just lifts his front feet off the ground is unlikely to fall down on you.  That is what most horses do, they just pop up a little bit.  To the rider that might feel like a huge lift, but it might be a lot less than it seems from the saddle.  If he really gets lopsided or goes to pulling on one rein, he might even pull his horse over because of a mini-rear.

A horse that goes up vertical or further, especially if the rider loses his balance or pulls back on the reins, can indeed fall over backward on the rider.

There are people who advise a rider to 'SIT BACK!' when a horse rears, but they are usually the people who need the duct tape over their mouth when they are at the barn.  LOL.

The oldest trick is to 'double' the horse right when he starts to try and go up.  You take one hand and put it on the horse's hip, behind the saddle or your thigh and kick him and pull him around in a tiny circle.

The reason many trainers don't teach people that is 

1.) Most people are so terrified by what is happening that they freeze and don't react and the trainer can't GET them to react no matter how many times he repeats himself, yells, throws his hat on the ground or what have you.  Most people cling while the horse rears, and then just sit there after the horse rears and go 'Oh My Goodness did you see what happened?' and do nothing, and CAN'T do anything because it scared the that much.

2.) they can't do it quick enough because they are not fit enough or just aren't quick enough in their reactions

3.) they can't do it without losing their balance or causing the horse to fall over sideways on them (it's basically how stunt men get a horse to fall down for a movie)

4.) they are too winded or scared to do it

5.) they don't do the followup, which is the real key to stopping rearing, which is you make the horse go forward, with leg, whip if need be, and make it VERY forward, like a dead gallop.  

6.) they start yanking the horse's head around every time they get a little nervous

The key is not that you take your rein and hand and turn the horse so much as the dead gallop immediately after, even 1/2 second delay is going to make it ineffective.

Most people aren't strong enough, quick enough or cool enough in the head to fix a rearer.  Usually it has to be a professional that does it.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 25, 2010)

Laura this may be a one time thing, so don't get upset with him because that will only increase the likelihood that he would rear again.  You say that something about the bush seemed to bother him.  We have to respect that we don't know all the things that they know.  They smell bears and cougars, we don't.  So he may have felt there was a good reason to not go somewhere, and not having been there before, and only having a few weeks with him, given his history there may not have been the needed trust.  If he did not know the way home he may have been trying to go home when he wanted to go the other way.

I agree that going forward is the answer, watch for warnings like the head being too high and back tense.  Don't ask for forward if you think there is risk of rearing.  Look for relaxation, and do your homework to create a cue for relaxation.  If you get stuck in a spot safest is to get off and do some groundwork there, lead forward through the spot several times, back up through it, circle if there is enough room, then remount and try it again.

Working at home in a ring then a pasture or hayfield is a great idea until you have a better relationship and obedience.  I'd avoid trails and particularly bush with this guy until you are a bit more bonded.  Then follow some seasoned trail horses.  If you ever do have issues with him again look for the trigger, it's often shadows or claustrophobia for horses that don't like to go in the bush.  If you suspect this the best treatment is to find him a place to board for a while where he can be in the bush as turn out.  I have used this several times to cure others and raise/keep all my horses in natural turn out as I require them to work in it.

Also check the width and the diameter of the bit to see that it fit him.  If he seemed uncomfortable with it he is.  Some horses don't like copper, try others till you find something he is comfy with, and use a bridle/bit for groundwork until your sure it's the right one, and that the bit is not going to contribute to any issues.  Do this before getting back on him.

Lastly get help from someone that is experienced in rehab.  Good intentions and cookies are not enough to make this safe for you and him.  I know that over a post here than we can't tell how much work this horses needs and think you really should get someone to have a look in person.  Most experienced rescue people would not mind you asking and could have some insight that is not available to us, like reading his body language.

Congratulations on your horse.  While it might not have been the best first pick I have seen many rescues work out to be the best horses.  Once won over they are very loyal to those that have treated them right.


----------



## w c (Aug 25, 2010)

"don't ask for forward if you think he might rear"

I'd say the exact opposite.  And that 'if he seems like he is going to rear, the problem is he's not forward, and the remedy is go more forward'

Forward doesn't mean fast, exactly.  It means that he goes from your leg, instantly, every time.

In the case of rearing, though, forward does indeed mean fast, LOL.  Go go go go go.

There is an old saying with horses, 'forward and out of trouble'.  The best trainer I know has a saying that he uses a lot, which is, 'Get the heck out of there'(edited for family viewing).


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 26, 2010)

Know in training I do the same as know how to react to a rear, however this is a gal with her first horse and her reactions might not be the same.  For her I still feel it's best to not ask for forward in iffy spots, thus the horse has not disobeyed.  I agree you don't ever what the horse to get into the habit of not moving forward to leg, that is critical, so the option exists to only ask for forward with leg in safer situations until she is more experienced, and he is sure to do it.  Working in the ring and open spaces until she knows what his trigger was there, or has had a chance to do some groundwork in the bush and in a bridle is just safer than going back to the same situation again and asking for the same reaction.

Ultimately yes, I'd have her do exactly what your saying, make sure he will go forward in that situation too, (any situation) but just not today.  

Bringing in some experienced help to see this horse in person and judge the situation better than we can on the net is important too.


----------



## w c (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes but it's only a temporary solution and avoiding the problem (more further on in post).  

If this is a person's first horse and the person has very little or no riding experience, instruction or mileage, a horse that would really rear big time, when the person pulls on one rein trying to get it to go someplace outside of the ring, that's probably not an appropriate horse for that person.  

But it's also not appropriate for a person who isn't experienced enough or has enough control of horse, to be out of the ring.  People kind of seem to think 'trail riding is easy', but riding in the open isn't really easy.  To have control of a horse in a lot of different situations, it's really not so easy.  

And in general, what instructors, trainers, etc, advise, is until you have more experience and control, stay in an arena or ring.  Some may scoff at that advice, and say, 'get out there and be tough, why, our ancestors didn't have rings!'  Well, people will do what they want, but the sensible thing is to stay in the ring til one has experience and control.

But, there's a possibility that all the horse did was pop up a little because the one rein pull was too forceful.  That's a very strong bit she has on the horse.  

Plus, if she leaned forward and took ahold of both reins during the rear, if it didn't throw the horse over backward, the horse probably had just popped up a little.  Because there was too much rein and not enough leg?  Could very well be.  That's what many people tend to do on a horse, just because we are humans and we use our hands for a lot of things, so when something goes wrong, the hand goes to that rein.

There might be a pattern, the horse is rearing, spooking, perhaps the rider is holding too tight or short a rein, as that can cause both spooking and rearing.  The remedy can be, to just loosen up on the reins and let the horse move forward.  Again, less hand, more leg.  

I don't know about that - that there might be something really bad about that bush that scares the horse so don't go there.  There generally isn't anything bad about bushes.  

And most of the time, if a person avoids the 'scary place', it might help for a little while, but eventually, more and more things will 'become scary' and the rider will find he is not having a lot of fun where ever he rides.  He has to avoid more and more places.

That's because the reason for the spooking hasn't been really addressed.  To get rid of a problem behavior, avoiding it won't eradicate the problem, most of the time it will just get worse.  That rider might not be able to stop the spooking him or herself, but an instructor or trainer could.  Getting help from an instructor will avoid the 'now everything is spooky syndrome'.

Typically, a horse spooks at something that is a little further from home - the far side of the field from the barn, the far end of the ring from the gate.  It's pretty doubtful that the horse really is scared of a specific bush that always just happens to be further from the barn or gate.  It's more likely that the rider just isn't keeping the horse moving...again, a little too much rein and not enough leg, the usual culprit.  So again, that fits the pattern.  

With a new rider, they can be a little tense, even, without realizing it or being able yet to feel how it makes them ride different, they can be putting more pressure on the rein and using less leg, without even feeling that they are doing that, as well as making the horse a little nervous.  So then, the horse can act up.

Rearing?  If the problem is too much rein and not enough leg, then, the advice to not use as much rein and use more leg and get a reaction to the leg each time, is good advice.  If the rider can carry it out.  

Again, s/he might need a trainer or instructor not only to tell him how to do it, but to ride the horse and also teach the horse to not spook.  The instructor might have to ride the horse past the bush a couple times as it can become  a habit quickly, to spook at a given spot, if it happens a couple times in a row.

A lot of horses rear because a person pulls on the rein really hard.  In that case, just not pulling on the rein as hard, is going to take care of the problem.  

Others rear because they aren't being allowed to go where they want or they don't want to work or they are so green they don't know what to do, and will do so especially when urged to go in a direction away from the other horses, the barn, etc.  A horse that rears for those reasons, it's not a good horse for a beginner.

A person who has no or little riding experience, gets a horse that isn't very, very quiet and very, very seasoned, and goes out on a trail ride, they are going to have some serious problems.  If they continue to, they will probably get hurt pretty bad.

Especially if they are not wearing a helmet.  It would be good if everyone who rode on the roads or trails, wore a helmet.  But with many groups of riders, it is just a tradition not to, and they scoff at the idea(our ancestors did not wear helmets!).  If some riders new to riding, and not having as set ideas about helmets, could be taught to wear a helmet, they would be less likely to get hurt.  

The best advice anyone can give is, since it sounds like the person is getting into some trouble with the horse on a couple of different fronts, to stay in an arena and get some instruction.  

When they have better control of the horse then go out on the trails.  Otherwise, can't say what might happen, but it probably won't be good.

Most of the time, people don't follow advice to get instruction or find a horse that is easier to ride or more appropriate to where they are at.  They don't want that quiet older horse that will plod down the trail and let them learn to ride, they want the one they got.  They keep the horse, even if someone tells them the horse is too much for them, and they want to trail ride so they do, and lessons are too expensive and too much a bother.  So the only solution usually, is to try and tell them what to do if it happens again, and pray to St. Francis.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 27, 2010)

I did not suggest she avoid the problem, I suggested she do ground work to establish herself, and the correct bit then take that to the area _in case_ that is the problem and do groundwork there, preferably with someone that has more knowledge.  That would either rule out the area as the problem or be the first *safe* step in facing the problem, rather than her riding out there.

And I did also say to say in the ring or a pasture or field until she has better control, then only go out on the trails with experienced trail horses and other riders.

I'm not going to continue badgering these points with you and ruin her thread, you will find here that all post their particular way of doing things and taking a thread off topic (no longer the suggestions the OP is looking for) is not our style.  If you want to debate the retraining of rearing or spooky horses by experienced riders please start your own thread.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW, here is rearing as addressed in the 1860 version of Cooke's Cavalry Tactics:
_"ARTICLE SEVENTH.
OF TRAINING HORSES WHICH HAVE BEEN ALREADY RIDDEN.
Whenever a horse resists or Is restive without an apparent cause the saddlery should be carefully examined, in order to see if any part hurts or tickles him. Mere force, and want of skill and coolness, tend to confirm vice and bad habits. Resistance in horses is often a work of vigor, and proceeds from high spirits; punishment would turn it into vice.

Rearing is a bad and dangerous habit; while the horse is up, the rider must yield the hand, and at the time he is coming down most vigorously determine him forward; if this is done at any other time, it may add a spring to his rearing, and make him come over. If this fail, he must be whipped by a person from behind.

Kicking can he prevented by holding the horses head well up and closing the legsif necessary, forcing him forward."_


----------



## w c (Aug 27, 2010)

The good old days, LOL.


----------

